# 700c VS 27"



## wrongway (Dec 10, 2020)

This bike ('78 Raleigh) came to me with 700 rims and 700x25C tires. The bike shop sold me some used 700x28C Gatorskin tires. These fit on the front just fine, but might be a bit too big to put on the rear without deflating the tire completely. Now, this morning I was looking through my parts stash and discovered I have a nearly new set of Gatorskin tires in 27x1-1/8. Would these fit on my 700 rims?


----------



## fattyre (Dec 10, 2020)

Nope.  Even larger diameter.   622 vs. 630 erd


----------



## wrongway (Dec 10, 2020)

fattyre said:


> Nope.  Even larger diameter.   622 vs. 630 erd



Ok, thanks.


----------



## non-fixie (Dec 11, 2020)

A seventies' Raleigh that won't take 700x28C tires would be of interest. Any chance of a pic?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 12, 2020)

I'm running 700c x 32mm on my 74 interational, and it's a tight fit in the chainstays, but works and rides great






if you're asking about loading the wheel in the frame to clear the brakes, yes, only with a mostly deflated tire


----------

